# SQL -Abfrageproblem



## Manuela (28. Feb 2011)

Hallo ich sehe vor lauter Bäume keinen Wald mehr.

ich habe eine SQL abfrage dei ich nicht hinbekomme

Select sum(Prozent) prozent,count(*) anzahl, kdnr from Berechnung group by kdnr  

die ist soweit ok, jetzt aber das Problem 
ich bekomme da eine liste mit den prozenten und wie oft (anzahl) die kunden da waren.
Jetzt muß ich aber die sum(Prozent/count(*) ) rechnen das bekomme ich nicht hin.

beispiel Liste :
prozent - anzahl - kdnr
  355          6      1233
   78           1      1255
  179          3      1277


und die Liste sollte aber so aussehen
 59.17      6        1233
 78           1       1255
 59.67      3        1277

 Wie kann ich das machen.

Danke Manuela


----------



## homer65 (28. Feb 2011)

Berechne statt der Summe den Mittelwert.
Also avg(Prozent) statt sum(Prozent).


----------



## SlaterB (28. Feb 2011)

wenn man nur an die normale Umsetzung denkt:
was spricht denn gegen
[c]Select sum(Prozent)/count(*) prozent, count(*) anzahl, kdnr from ..[/c]
?
noch nicht drauf gekommen oder macht das Probleme?


----------



## Manuela (28. Feb 2011)

Hallo 

homer65 : Ja ok geht.

SlaterB: Ja geht auch.

danke an euch beide 

gruß Manuela


----------

